# My Discus Community Tank



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

Just wanted to post some pictures of my Discus tank. All the Discus came from Rick last Nov/Dec. This is my first tank (137) and I am pretty happy that all the Discus seem to have grown out well and seem happy. Just wanted to share.


----------



## houta (Apr 16, 2011)

Very healthy happy Discus, look even better in a planted tank, getting Discus from Rick it means get the best.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

What a wicked tank. Awesome pics.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Robin, you also did good at taking care of them as well. Where they come from are important, but that is only half of the work. How they are kept is just as important so the fish can show their true color and size.

You have done a great job  beautiful fish and tank


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. Means a lot when I hear from fellow fish keepers. I have learnt a lot from being on this site. Here is a picture of the whole tank.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Great looking tank and love the mix of colour on the discus too very nice.


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks. Charles, pretty soon I need to buy some cardinals, BN and some more rams off you.


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

Just a few more:


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

And one of our dog admiring his fish:


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Robin, amazing job growing out the discus! Can you share what your water change and feeding schedule is? I'm sure it would be of interest to others hoping to achieve the same level of success with discus in a planted tank.


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Rick. I do three 50% water changes per week and after each change I add excel and flourish. The substrate is just play sand which when I first started I added flourish tabs. I don't recommend play sand at all as I washed it 5-6 times and still had about 10 days of cloudy, cloudy water. 
I feed the discus twice daily with cubed blackworms 6 in the morning and 6 at night. The other fish get fed once at night. Not that it stops half of them from eating the blackworms.  
Other than that I usually trim weekly so it doesn't get out of control. I use two aquaclear hob 110 and one fluval 406 for filtration. I test the water every other day between water changes just to make everything is good.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Robin F said:


> Thanks. Charles, pretty soon I need to buy some cardinals, BN and some more rams off you.


I am getting real low of Blue Rams and about 150 cardinals left. Let me know if you need a drop off.


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

Thats okay charles. I need to wait a few weeks anyway. Too much going on at the moment to add new fish. Most likely sometime around the end of July. If you don't have them then I will wait till your new shipment. Do you have any larger BNP. My resident one doesn't like the smaller guys and makes short work of them. I need a couple larger ones.


----------

